# egg sharing if one partner is muslim



## MAHMOUDI (Mar 29, 2010)

hi, im christian and my husband is tunisian
(muslim but not practising). we have been told that we need to have ivf and as i already have 1 a son from previous marraige we do not qualify for treatment on national health. we cant afford 4000 for it not to work . We were going to the egg sharing to reduce the costs. But after the counciling my husband says he is not comfortable with it but has agreed to have ivf if we pay the full amount.
i wondered if any one knows if egg sharing is allowed in islam or if any body is in a similar situation. thanks


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hiya Mahmoudi,
Sorry to hear that you have to be hear  . This is a fantastic board and I hope you receive lots of support whatever you decide.

We've had lots of discussions on the muslim board about egg donation (more about being the recipient), after examinations of various things the conclusion was that egg donation in Islam was not allowed because it utilised something from someone outside of the married couple and hence against Islam. If you trawl through the pages on the main religion board you will find the full arguments and sources. As far as IVF is concerned (using the husband's sperm and wife's eggs) there is no problem. As far as donating your eggs is concerned I really don't know, I guess you would have to do more research into it for a definite answer. But if you go on the idea that egg adoption is not allowed, then donation would also not be allowed.

I hope that helps clarify things. 

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi mahmoudi

Sorry to hear you are going through this.

Unfortunately I believe Snow to be correct in what she has said, in that it is not permissible according to Islam because of the principle of keeping egg and sperm between husband and wife. Its on this principle that me and my husband (we both Muslim) did not use donor sperm.

Also I found this: http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/Satellite?pagename=IslamOnline-English-Ask_Scholar%2FFatwaE%2FFatwaEAskTheScholar&cid=1235628692727

which may be useful for you to clarify things.

Hope you manage to find the ££ and go ahead with the IVF xx


----------



## MAHMOUDI (Mar 29, 2010)

yes i think your both correct but i think its so unfair as im not muslim.  . thanks for your replies x


----------

